# Of All Religions, The Best Religion



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 4, 2006)

*This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Gauree on Pannaa 266 *

srb Drm mih sRyst Drmu ]
hir ko nwmu jip inrml krmu ]
sgl ik®Aw mih aUqm ikirAw ]
swDsMig durmiq mlu ihirAw ]
sgl audm mih audmu Blw ]
hir kw nwmu jphu jIA sdw ]
sgl bwnI mih AMimRq bwnI ]
hir ko jsu suin rsn bKwnI ]
sgl Qwn qy Ehu aUqm Qwnu ]
nwnk ijh Git vsY hir nwmu ]8]3]

sarab dhharam meh*i* sr*ae*satt dhharam ||
har k*o* n*aa*m jap n*i*ramal karam ||
sagal k*i*ra*aa* meh*i* *oo*tham k*i*r*i**aa* ||
s*aa*dhhasa(n)g dh*u*ramath mal h*i*r*i**aa* ||
sagal o*u*dham meh*i* o*u*dham bhal*aa* ||
har k*aa* n*aa*m japah*u* j*ee*a sadh*aa* ||
sagal b*aa*n*ee* meh*i* a(n)mr*i*th b*aa*n*ee* ||
har k*o* jas s*u*n rasan bakh*aa*n*ee* ||
sagal thh*aa*n th*ae* ouh*u* *oo*tham thh*aa*n ||
n*aa*nak j*i*h ghatt vas*ai* har n*aa*m ||8||3||

_Of all religions, the best religion_
_is to chant the Name of the Lord and maintain pure conduct._
_Of all religious rituals, the most sublime ritual_
_is to erase the filth of the dirty mind in the Company of the Holy._
_Of all efforts, the best effort_
_is to chant the Name of the Lord in the heart, forever._
_Of all speech, the most ambrosial speech_
_is to hear the Lord's Praise and chant it with the tongue._
_Of all places, the most sublime place,_
_O Nanak, is that heart in which the Name of the Lord abides. ||8||3||_

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=897&Format=2


----------



## shearwater (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Of all religions, the best religion.....*

The best religion is the one that acknowledges God and our obligations to bring glory to his name.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Of all religions, the best religion.....*



shearwater said:


> The best religion is the one that acknowledges God and our obligations to bring glory to his name.


 
Shearwater,

Hi.

I do not think you have spent enough time to read and understand what the above Shabad in SGGS says and means. At times you sound like a parrot with no thought process which is quite embarassing for any religion one belongs to. 

In your case it is Christianity. I do not mean to discourage you but I would like you to participate and teach us about how to breed goodness within rather than you meaningless slogans.

Now let me ask you a couple of questions about your response to the Shabad.

As God is omnipresent then HE what kind of acknowledgement does He need? 

And as God is omnipotent what kind of glory a powerless person can give?

As I said befiore STOP sounding like a parrot because your claim makes no sense and lets interact and learn from each other.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## pk70 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Of all religions, the best religion.....*



shearwater said:


> The best religion is the one that acknowledges God and our obligations to bring glory to his name.




*Shearwater ji, I applaud you for expressing your views about the best religion. I don’t know what your religion is as you have risen above to mention it. As I look at your statement, I see what others fail to see that in mind set up of conflict. How religion does not acknowledge God? I think when its agenda goes contrary to His presence all over. When doesn’t a religion bring glory to His name when it pursues people towards jungle-thinking to commit exploitation, murders and tortures in the name of God than leading the people to virtuous way? Question is not what God needs; question is who is in aligned with the Lord, the treasure of virtues*


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Of all religions, the best religion.....*

From Ang 266

ਸਰਬ  ਧਰਮ  ਮਹਿ  ਸ੍ਰੇਸਟ  ਧਰਮੁ  ॥ 
सरब धरम महि स्रेसट धरमु ॥ 
Sarab ḏẖaram mėh saresat ḏẖaram. 
Of all religions, the best religion 

ਹਰਿ  ਕੋ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪਿ  ਨਿਰਮਲ  ਕਰਮੁ  ॥ 
हरि को नामु जपि निरमल करमु ॥ 
Har ko nām jap nirmal karam. 
is to chant the Name of the Lord and maintain pure conduct. 

ਸਗਲ  ਕ੍ਰਿਆ  ਮਹਿ  ਊਤਮ  ਕਿਰਿਆ  ॥ 
सगल क्रिआ महि ऊतम किरिआ ॥ 
Sagal kir▫ā mėh ūṯam kiri▫ā. 
Of all religious rituals, the most sublime ritual 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਦੁਰਮਤਿ  ਮਲੁ  ਹਿਰਿਆ  ॥ 
साधसंगि दुरमति मलु हिरिआ ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang ḏurmaṯ mal hiri▫ā. 
is to erase the filth of the dirty mind in the Company of the Holy. 

ਸਗਲ  ਉਦਮ  ਮਹਿ  ਉਦਮੁ  ਭਲਾ  ॥ 
सगल उदम महि उदमु भला ॥ 
Sagal uḏam mėh uḏam bẖalā. 
Of all efforts, the best effort 

ਹਰਿ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪਹੁ  ਜੀਅ  ਸਦਾ  ॥ 
हरि का नामु जपहु जीअ सदा ॥ 
Har kā nām japahu jī▫a saḏā. 
is to chant the Name of the Lord in the heart, forever. 

ਸਗਲ  ਬਾਨੀ  ਮਹਿ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਬਾਨੀ  ॥ 
सगल बानी महि अम्रित बानी ॥ 
Sagal bānī mėh amriṯ bānī. 
Of all speech, the most ambrosial speech 

ਹਰਿ  ਕੋ  ਜਸੁ  ਸੁਨਿ  ਰਸਨ  ਬਖਾਨੀ  ॥ 
हरि को जसु सुनि रसन बखानी ॥ 
Har ko jas sun rasan bakẖānī. 
is to hear the Lord's Praise and chant it with the tongue. 

ਸਗਲ  ਥਾਨ  ਤੇ  ਓਹੁ  ਊਤਮ  ਥਾਨੁ  ॥ 
सगल थान ते ओहु ऊतम थानु ॥ 
Sagal thān ṯe oh ūṯam thān. 
Of all places, the most sublime place, 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਜਿਹ  ਘਟਿ  ਵਸੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ॥੮॥੩॥ 
नानक जिह घटि वसै हरि नामु ॥८॥३॥ 
Nānak jih gẖat vasai har nām. ||8||3|| 
O Nanak, is that heart in which the Name of the Lord abides. ||8||3||


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Of all religions, the best religion.....*



shearwater said:


> The best religion is the one that acknowledges God and our obligations to bring glory to his name.



Shearwater Ji,

This thread is in the Interfaith section, therefore it is your right to express your own views. In case your above quote comes from a source, you may quote your source. Otherwise, you may elaborate further what you meant by the above statement.


----------



## shearwater (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Of all religions, the best religion.....*

*The best religion is the one that acknowledges God and our obligations to bring glory to his name.*

I am a Christian who believes in Jesus Christ as the only Savior of the world from sin through his atoning sacrifice.  The statement above reflects my belief that God treats all people as individuals.  God regards each person according to his enlightenment.  Those who have more enlightenment are held to a higher standard of judgment than those who have less.  God also regards those who may have mental capacities that do not rise very high as for example idiots or mentally ill whose intelligence quotient is very small, etc.  For a complete expression of my belief you may go to the following web site:

No proselytizing. Thank you

In stead of sending readers to a web site about salvation and Christianity, it would be better to list some points and discuss them so that others than interact and share their views too. By simply listed the web site, there is no possibiity for discussion.


----------



## NavjeetSingh (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Of all religions, the best religion.....*



Soul_jyot said:


> *This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Gauree on Pannaa 266 *
> 
> srb Drm mih sRyst Drmu ]
> hir ko nwmu jip inrml krmu ]
> ...



After putting these lines , I think there remains no need for anybody to scribble anything else regarding the topic. The God HImself has given the answer.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Of all religions, the best religion.....*



NavjeetSingh said:


> After putting these lines , I think there remains no need for anybody to scribble anything else regarding the topic. The God HImself has given the answer.



NavjeetSingh ji

I agree. :ice:But it is a forum and discussion is what happens on a forum. Let's see where we go next.


----------



## pk70 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Of all religions, the best religion.....*



shearwater said:


> *The best religion is the one that acknowledges God and our obligations to bring glory to his name.*
> 
> I am a Christian who believes in Jesus Christ as the only Savior of the world from sin through his atoning sacrifice.  The statement above reflects my belief that God treats all people as individuals.  God regards each person according to his enlightenment.  Those who have more enlightenment are held to a higher standard of judgment than those who have less.  God also regards those who may have mental capacities that do not rise very high as for example idiots or mentally ill whose intelligence quotient is very small, etc.  For a complete expression of my belief you may go to the following web site:



*Shearwater ji, you have contradicted to your first statement with this very post; in the name of God you are advocating only what you believe in; obviously haven't risen above your bindings as I stated above. I feel sorry to fail to understand your motto. Remember, a cat can never fly*.


----------



## Satyaban (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Of all religions, the best religion.....*

The answer to the question should be "none." Then the follow up question should be "What religion is best for me." My answer to that question would be to follow the religion of your family until and if another faith irresistibly attracts you.

Peace
Satyaban


----------



## shearwater (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Of all religions, the best religion.....*

Dr.  Robert Schuller, of the Garden Grove Cathedral said once, "believe in the God who believes in you."  He qualified that by saying that God provided a means to have the life that now is and that which is to come.  Christianity says that Jesus was God's only Son, begotten not made, who offered himself as a sacrifice for our sins and the sins of the whole world. By receiving Jesus as our Savior, we gain access to the Father in prayer.  Many reliogions deny and believe that it is the height of blasphemy to be able to communicate with the God of the universe through Jesus Christ.  But the Bible says, Jesus made exactly that possible.


----------



## spnadmin (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Of all religions, the best religion.....*



shearwater said:


> Dr.  Robert Schuller, of the Garden Grove Cathedral said once, "believe in the God who believes in you."  He qualified that by saying that God provided a means to have the life that now is and that which is to come.  Christianity says that Jesus was God's only Son, begotten not made, who offered himself as a sacrifice for our sins and the sins of the whole world. *By receiving Jesus as our Savior, we gain access to the Father in prayer.  Many reliogions deny and believe that it is the height of blasphemy to be able to communicate with the God of the universe through Jesus Christ.  But the Bible says, Jesus made exactly that possible.*



Shearwater ji

We have had this discussion before. Please do not proselytize. In the past I was a Christian -- so do not argue with me and say that you are not proselytizing. You are.  Why not change the part in bold to say that Christians believe *By receiving .....etc.* Otherwise, you have violated forum rules. Thanks, aad0002


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Of All Religions, The Best Religion.....*

Of all religions, the best religion is that treats all as equal irrespective of anyone's hue,gender or social status.

The best religion  is the one that welcomes people from any religion,hue, creed or faith in its place of worship.

In other words, the best religion is the one that adheres to the concept of, " Sabh Gobind hein, Gobind bin nahin koi".

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Of All Religions, The Best Religion.....*

Tereh  Bhanneh....Sarbatt Da Bhallaa.....Goodwill towards ALL
Awal Allah Noor upayah.......Kudrat ke sabh bandeh....ALL emanate from the Same Light !!
Na ko beri nahin beganna....sagal sang hum bann ayee.. None is my enemy..None a stranger..All are MINE

ALL in SGGS...:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## Satyaban (Jun 1, 2009)

Indeed proselytizing should be banned from this site. I believe that something a person can be talked into can also be talked out of, As I have said before one should keep close to the religion of one's family until when or if another faith presents an attraction that can not be denied which is what happened to me many years ago.


----------



## Satyaban (Jul 9, 2009)

Friends:
I believe that Shearwater is not practiced at religious debates and merely lacks the skills of putting the words together as many of us have. Perhaps he is not used to putting into words what is deepest in his heart or maybe he really hasn't been there in meditation as we have.

Om Shanti Om
Satyaban


----------



## Josh martin (Jul 9, 2009)

Satyaban said:


> Friends:
> I believe that Shearwater is not practiced at religious debates and merely lacks the skills of putting the words together as many of us have.* Perhaps he is not used to putting into words what is deepest in his heart or maybe he really hasn't been there in meditation as we have.*
> 
> Om Shanti Om
> Satyaban



I am answering this cuz I care, ofcourse! Just playing devils advocate.

Perhaps we are riding a very high horse of meditation, which apparently make us close to God. Is God really more "God" of a person whos been there in meditation?


----------



## Josh martin (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Of all religions, the best religion.....*



shearwater said:


> Dr.  Robert Schuller, of the Garden Grove Cathedral said once, "believe in the God who believes in you."  He qualified that by saying that God provided a means to have the life that now is and that which is to come.  Christianity says that Jesus was God's only Son, begotten not made, who offered himself as a sacrifice for our sins and the sins of the whole world. By receiving Jesus as our Savior, we gain access to the Father in prayer.  Many reliogions deny and believe that it is the height of blasphemy to be able to communicate with the God of the universe through Jesus Christ.  But the Bible says, Jesus made exactly that possible.



"believe in the God who believes in you" is true, as in christianity, Jesus christ does believe. Obviously as he shared his body and blood with his followers.

I wouldn't say it is blashemy to believe in Jesus Christ, on the contrary it would be blashemy for anyone to say they can communicate with God of universe without a Guru. In sikhism Gurumat or Guru is our foundation   For what can one boast of which wasn't given to him, right?


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Of all religions, the best religion.....*

*Please keep in mind that proselytizing is forbidden. *SPN forum rules forbid proselytizing. This statement is given as a reminder to everyone posting or planning to post on this thread.

Some recent posts have been moved off-forum as they are off topic and wander into quibbling over the meaning and implementation of forum rules.


----------



## Lee (Jul 10, 2009)

Of all the religions the best one is the one that brings you closer to God.  Umm let me rephrase that.

Of all the religions the best is the one that ensures you realise that God and you are not seperate, and that you and the rest of the world are not seperate either.

For me that is Sikhi, for others it will be something else.


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 10, 2009)

YouTube - SIKHISM the EASIEST path to GOD - SIKH RELIGION


----------



## Satyaban (Jul 11, 2009)

"believe in the God who believes in you" I have no problem with this statement. I believe that Lord Shiva resides in me and everything therefore Lord Shiva believes in me and Lord Shiva is everyone. I have to say I am not sure if a guru is an absolute for enlightenment. The Buddha, St. Augustine and St. Francis enlightened men all but did not have conscious gurus but in altered states of consciousness who knows?

Peace
Satyaban


----------



## Josh martin (Jul 12, 2009)

I have to say I am not sure if a guru is an absolute for enlightenment. The Buddha, St. Augustine and St. Francis enlightened men all but did not have conscious gurus but in altered states of consciousness who knows?[quot

Maybe the were born enlightened aka brought enlightenment with them but realized it later? vs unenlightened humans born lost, need Guru to be saved. Gurbani does say " Nigure ka hai nao bura" Name of nigura is bura/bad.


----------



## Satyaban (Jul 15, 2009)

In my faith we have those who are called twice born meaning they are liberated but choose rebirth.

Peace
Satyaban


----------

